

4 Ruby vulnerability reports. 2 high, 2 medium. Most recent: CVE-2014-2322. - richsinn
http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/search-results?query=Ruby&search_type=all&cves=on

======
richsinn
Also, the Ruby docs site[1] currently has the message listed on the site's
action bar with a link to NIST site. Here's a screenshot of the Ruby docs site
[2].

[1] [http://ruby-doc.org/](http://ruby-doc.org/)

[2]
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zr197pz9l9n6w9a/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zr197pz9l9n6w9a/Screen%20Shot%202014-05-05%20at%2011.59.49%20PM.png)

